# Old leaves



## rhphillips1953 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a plant that is about 10 feet tall. Its growing outdoors in Washington state..its been budding for about 3weeks now. My question is : can i pinch off the old Big leaves even if they are still green? Its a very bushy plant!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

No, they need those leaves for food. Welcome fellow washingtonian! Don't deny them food while they are trying to put on bud.... 

Welcome to MP.


----------



## rhphillips1953 (Sep 13, 2015)

So just wait for them to turn yellow and then remove them...I was thinking there  are  so many  little newer leaves....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

the fan leaves are the solar panels for the plant. they turn all the sun into energy to feed the plant. Yes, they will slowly yellow. Most folks say to let them fall or cut them off when they are dead.  I have a plant outdoors that has practically defoliated itself... It uses up all of its food to bloom. Good plant!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## dcoukeking (Sep 22, 2015)

Leave it as it is dude!


----------

